# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment connaitre la liste des ports libres?

## sofien

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir s'il y'a une mthode pour connaitre la liste des ports disponibles sur un serveur ou il y'a windows server 2003. Merci!

----------


## ram-0000

La commande "netstat -an" va te donner la liste des ports occups. A partir de l, il est possible de dterminer la liste des ports disponibles.

----------


## sofien

Merci  ::D:  mais serait-il possible de connaitre aussi les applications qui utilisent ces ports?

----------


## ram-0000

La commande "netstat -ano" va te donner la liste des ports occups ainsi que l'identifiant du process qui utilise ce port.

plus d'info sur netstat avec "netstat /?"

----------

